# VI = 6? Right?



## Slap Happy (Jul 13, 2022)

Took me a while to figure out what the Roman numeral “6” was about. OK, I’ll admit it - I’ve been ignoring computer DAWs, synths, and libraries since the mid 90’s. The computer-based stuff was so slow and cumbersome back then compared to workstations (mine was Ensoniq SD-1). So now I have more keyboards and sound modules than I can use (been selling off some of that gear), but my addiction to new sounds prompted me to do some internet resesrch on Omnisphere 2, again. That’s how I discovered VI-Control. 

By way of intro, I got into music in the mid 90’s, got busy with work, girlfriend/wife, and life, which prompted a decade away from music, then I stumbled back into music with the iOS platform. I am a devotee of NS2 (and a moderator on their forum) and I’m developing a home studio that includes iPads, PC laptop, and a bunch of hardware. I’m currently super busy moving (from CA to OR), so progress will be slow on the home studio. I occassionally post a track to SoundCloud, but I haven’t released anything commercially, so nobody here has ever heard of me. 

I’m looking forward to exploring this forum, but I’m not planning to post that much. I read the forum guidlines. For now just looking for some tips, like will my laptop explode if I try to load Omnisphere 2.8 on it? Should I stock up on canned air in case the planet runs out of air?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)

You could buy all remaining existing Omnisphere licenses, and have a more exclusive sound design / synth experience!

If you have a half-decent laptop, with enough SSD storage capacity Omnisphere won’t make it go boom.

Also: welcome to the forum, kind regards from The Netherlands! Although technically I am in Austria at the moment. But I don’t know if that matters.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 13, 2022)

Actually the VI in the title _does_ mean 6. This forum originally started back in the day, when a few of us were bodyguards. We eventually got hired to keep Motley Crue (especially Nikki Sixx) from getting into trouble. We needed a place where we could discuss our strategies for keeping Nikki in line. Sixx-Control was already taken. No problem for us, though, since we were all Roman Numerals majors in college, so we cleverly came up with VI-Control.

As Motley Crue became less relevant, Nikki started stiffing us on our payments. That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.

It would have been a shame to simply dissolve the forum, plus we discovered that all of us were also composers, so we kept the forum name and started talking about Film/TV scores and stuff we want to buy.


----------



## jules (Jul 13, 2022)

This is the most hilarious explanation i've red so far !  Long live sixx control.


----------



## Slap Happy (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks for the explanation Mike! I figured I was in the right place. For something…


----------



## Slap Happy (Jul 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You could buy all remaining existing Omnisphere licenses, and have a more exclusive sound design / synth experience!
> 
> If you have a half-decent laptop, with enough SSD storage capacity Omnisphere won’t make it go boom.
> 
> Also: welcome to the forum, kind regards from The Netherlands! Although technically I am in Austria at the moment. But I don’t know if that matters.


Thanks for the Dutch kind regards from Austria! My wife’s family are pure Dutch on both sides - Dairymen. Utrecht & Groningen I think. Their family expression is “If you ain’t Dutch, you ain’t much.” Silly really for people chasing cows through muddy fields wearing klompen. OK, they don’t really do that. It’s cowboy boots for them, but I find the visual funny in a charming way. 😁


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2022)

Proud Groninger here. Tell your in-laws they're cool  and that I greet them with a heart-felt “Moi!”


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 14, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.


Can i get a copy? Pretty sure i could make some money off that.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> As Motley Crue became less relevant, Nikki started stiffing us on our payments. That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.


Yea. I can’t remember which one of them I drugged.


----------



## Inherently (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for this post and your delightful observation about the name. For the windows laptop, if there is a concern for system resources, I wanted to mention a new-ish approach to signal processing that invokes the onboard graphics processor in parallel with the mainline cpu. A company called GPU Audio recently released a proof-of-concept convolution reverb plugin and plans to release a beta product this year. As another home studio musician with minimal resources, I am keeping an eye on that!

I have to admit, after a couple of searches, I am not sure how to understand the name NS2.

Welcome!


----------



## Slap Happy (Jul 16, 2022)

Inherently said:


> I have to admit, after a couple of searches, I am not sure how to understand the name NS2.



Thanks for the welcome! 
Sorry about that! NS2 = NanoStudio 2, which is a ‘scratchpad’ DAW iOS app. It is less full featured than PC/Mac DAWs, but that uncluttered style is actually a positive, and the intuitive UI/UX makes creating music on iPads & iPhones a delight. It comes with a built in synth called Obsidian and built in ‘drum machine’ called Slate. I’m here looking for advice on VST synths for PC, and I’m realizing that Obsidian has great features that I have taken for granted when comparing to Omnisphere (which has a huge library of presets!). I know that iOS synths aren’t the focus of this forum, but they actually are VIs… 
Anyway, that’s what NS2 is. 

PS: I highly recommend NS2 for anyone with an iPhone or iPad.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 16, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Actually the VI in the title _does_ mean 6. This forum originally started back in the day, when a few of us were bodyguards. We eventually got hired to keep Motley Crue (especially Nikki Sixx) from getting into trouble. We needed a place where we could discuss our strategies for keeping Nikki in line. Sixx-Control was already taken. No problem for us, though, since we were all Roman Numerals majors in college, so we cleverly came up with VI-Control.
> 
> As Motley Crue became less relevant, Nikki started stiffing us on our payments. That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.
> 
> It would have been a shame to simply dissolve the forum, plus we discovered that all of us were also composers, so we kept the forum name and started talking about Film/TV scores and stuff we want to buy.



Hey Mike,
Forget the 💰💰💰
I’m sure the vicarious pleasure (not to mention the exercise) you got watching the Sixx/Landsbury sex tape over and over again was extremely rewarding!

😘

p.s.
Angela looks amazing with her hair all messed up doesn’t she?

btw is there really a tape circulating of Ozzy Osbourne and Bea Arthur’s excursions,if so could you please send me a copy?

& hi 👋 @Slap Happy


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 16, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Actually the VI in the title _does_ mean 6. This forum originally started back in the day, when a few of us were bodyguards. We eventually got hired to keep Motley Crue (especially Nikki Sixx) from getting into trouble. We needed a place where we could discuss our strategies for keeping Nikki in line. Sixx-Control was already taken. No problem for us, though, since we were all Roman Numerals majors in college, so we cleverly came up with VI-Control.
> 
> As Motley Crue became less relevant, Nikki started stiffing us on our payments. That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.
> 
> It would have been a shame to simply dissolve the forum, plus we discovered that all of us were also composers, so we kept the forum name and started talking about Film/TV scores and stuff we want to buy.


And you know, the Swedish word for the number 6 is ”sex”, so it could also have been Sex-Control after you snitched that tape. Quite the missed opportunity, methinks.

And getting back to the original post, welcome to the forum @Slap Happy !


----------



## Slap Happy (Jul 16, 2022)

tack så mycket @gtrwll !!


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 16, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Actually the VI in the title _does_ mean 6. This forum originally started back in the day, when a few of us were bodyguards. We eventually got hired to keep Motley Crue (especially Nikki Sixx) from getting into trouble. We needed a place where we could discuss our strategies for keeping Nikki in line. Sixx-Control was already taken. No problem for us, though, since we were all Roman Numerals majors in college, so we cleverly came up with VI-Control.
> 
> As Motley Crue became less relevant, Nikki started stiffing us on our payments. That really pissed us off, so we broke into his house one night and found a sex tape of him and Angela Landsbury. Unfortunately, the Tommy/Pamela tape beat us to the punch, so we made no money from it. Probably for the best, though, since Angela looked good, but Nikki was a dud.
> 
> It would have been a shame to simply dissolve the forum, plus we discovered that all of us were also composers, so we kept the forum name and started talking about Film/TV scores and stuff we want to buy.


You'll have to forgive Mike, he's quite new around here and just wants to try to fit in...

The REAL meaning of VI Control is from 1974, when MK ULTRA was mothballed VI MIND CONTROL was launched and quickly became shortened to VI CONTROL. The 'members' here are all undergoing a multi decade experiment to see whether we can withstand a bombardment of subliminal Waves Sale announcements...


----------

